
GiveMini: Spare Change Roundups for Progressive Political Campaigns - ja5732
https://givemini.org
======
ja5732
Hey all! We're starting with progressive political campaigns but plan to roll
out this roundup model (popularized by Acorns.com, and even Lyft late last
year) to non-profits, individuals, and more later this year. Would love your
feedback!

